# 14 x 7 TRU RAYS FOR SALE



## CLASSICS.69 (Aug 15, 2013)

*I HAVE A SET OF 4 TRU RAYS 14X7 RIMS ONLY NO TIRES OR CAPS THEY HAVE THE BIG HUB SNAP ON CAP 60 SPOKE STRAIGHT LACE ASKING $500....OBO....RIMS ARE 9/10 ONE RIM CAN USE A GOOD POLISH NO DAMAGE TO LIPS,DISH,SPOKES...IN PRETTY GOOD CONDITION PM FOR PIX....:thumbsup:*


----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)

CLASSICS.69 said:


> *I HAVE A SET OF 4 TRU RAYS 14X7 RIMS ONLY NO TIRES OR CAPS THEY HAVE THE BIG HUB SNAP ON CAP 60 SPOKE STRAIGHT LACE ASKING $500....OBO....RIMS ARE 9/10 ONE RIM CAN USE A GOOD POLISH NO DAMAGE TO LIPS,DISH,SPOKES...IN PRETTY GOOD CONDITION PM FOR PIX....:thumbsup:*


Are these x-lace?


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

Pics???


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

X62.....


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

CLASSICS.69 said:


> *I HAVE A SET OF 4 TRU RAYS 14X7 RIMS ONLY NO TIRES OR CAPS THEY HAVE THE BIG HUB SNAP ON CAP 60 SPOKE STRAIGHT LACE ASKING $500....OBO....RIMS ARE 9/10 ONE RIM CAN USE A GOOD POLISH NO DAMAGE TO LIPS,DISH,SPOKES...IN PRETTY GOOD CONDITION PM FOR PIX....:thumbsup:*


any pics?


----------



## CLASSICS.69 (Aug 15, 2013)

*I ALSO HAVE A SET OF 14X7 DAYTONS WITH 175/75/14 WHITE WALLS ABOUT 85% TREAD LEFT ON THEM WITH EXTRA SET OF ADAPTERS AND 2 CHROME ZENITH STYLE K.OFFS BRAND NEW.....ASKING $1000....FOR "ALL" BOTH SETS OF WHEELS PLUS EXTRA ACCS.....*


----------



## Trucha-Marcos (Apr 27, 2009)

Where u located?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CLASSICS.69 (Aug 15, 2013)

HAWTHORNE


Trucha-Marcos said:


> Where u located?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Trucha-Marcos (Apr 27, 2009)

Can u text me more pics?909)240-7012 or the tru rays please

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

PM SENT


----------



## CLASSICS.69 (Aug 15, 2013)

TO THE TOP


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

Is chrome faded or needs a polish?


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

CLASSICS.69 said:


> View attachment 1129321
> 
> 
> View attachment 1129337
> ...


Only One of these wheels is a Tru ray, and it's the one on the far left on the group picture look at the difference on the lug holes nice wheels


----------



## Lots_a_lows (Apr 9, 2008)

SAUL said:


> Only One of these wheels is a Tru ray, and it's the one on the far left on the group picture look at the difference on the lug holes nice wheels


:yes: The hub looks different too.


----------



## CLASSICS.69 (Aug 15, 2013)

YOU'RE RIGHT JUST FOUND OUT THAT 3 OF THEM ARE MCLEANS AND THE ONE ON THE FAR LEFT IS INFACT A TRU RAY......MY BAD ON THE POSTING


SAUL said:


> Only One of these wheels is a Tru ray, and it's the one on the far left on the group picture look at the difference on the lug holes nice wheels


----------



## RED PASSION (Dec 28, 2011)

My compa Saul is a Old School Wire Wheel expert !!! Se Vale


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

RED PASSION said:


> My compa Saul is a Old School Wire Wheel expert !!! Se Vale


saul has the eagle eye:biggrin:


----------



## CLASSICS.69 (Aug 15, 2013)

:thumbsup:


Robert =woody65= said:


> saul has the eagle eye:biggrin:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:biggrin:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

Robert =woody65= said:


> saul has the eagle eye:biggrin:


Ahuevo


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:thumbsup:


SAUL said:


> Ahuevo


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

So what's the price? Looking for some trus my self, or maybe those mclanes


----------



## CLASSICS.69 (Aug 15, 2013)

$400 firm


JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> So what's the price? Looking for some trus my self, or maybe those mclanes


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

scrape-it said:


> Are these x-lace?



Trurays or straight lace

Tru Classics are cross laced


----------



## CLASSICS.69 (Aug 15, 2013)

:thumbsup:


66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> Trurays or straight lace
> 
> Tru Classics are cross laced


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:thumbsup:


CLASSICS.69 said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## CLASSICS.69 (Aug 15, 2013)

ANY OFFERS......:dunno:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ttt


----------



## CLASSICS.69 (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Some body Get this wheels,they may be gone tomorrow


----------



## rudeS10 (Aug 7, 2011)

Did these get picked up.


----------



## CLASSICS.69 (Aug 15, 2013)

STILL GOT THEM.....ALSO A SET OF DECENT 5.20'S 14" PREMIUM SPORTWAY....


rudeS10 said:


> Did these get picked up.


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Any better pix of this 14x7 Daytons?


----------



## CLASSICS.69 (Aug 15, 2013)

NAW BRO THOSE ARE GONE.......


Lolohopper said:


> Any better pix of this 14x7 Daytons?


----------



## CLASSICS.69 (Aug 15, 2013)

:dunno:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Lolohopper said:


> Any better pix of this 14x7 Daytons?





CLASSICS.69 said:


> NAW BRO THOSE ARE GONE.......


how about them extra adapters
and them 5.20s pics please


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

How much for just the gold D's?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Lolohopper said:


> Any better pix of this 14x7 Daytons?





CLASSICS.69 said:


> NAW BRO THOSE ARE GONE.......


how about them extra adapters
and them 5.20s pics please



CLASSICS.69 said:


> :dunno:


----------



## manny77 (May 4, 2016)

do you still have the trurays for sale?


----------



## dusty87ls (Nov 15, 2007)

Lol it's a two year old topic


----------

